

How did Facebook reach 500M users - charlax
http://www.quora.com/Facebook-Growth-Traction/What-are-some-decisions-taken-by-the-Growth-team-at-Facebook-that-helped-Facebook-reach-500-million-users

======
dotcoma
what do you care? You're not going to get anywhere close anyway...

